# Pakistan Quit Cricket...



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Pakistan cricket team have quit, they confirm they will now take up Bob slaying.... :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

